# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  ĐN-TQ thanh lý phục vụ cơn tái nghiện.

## anhxco

Sau 1 thời gian tu chí quyết ... cai nghiện thì tình hình đến thời điểm này e chính thức tái nghiện và điều e đang sợ là nghiện nặng hơn xưa.
Để có kinh phí phục vụ cơn tái nghiện e đành thanh lý 1 số món ( e update dần dần vì chưa có lục ra):.
04/01/2016:
Em được bác Hưng nhượng lại 6 con motor trong topic này:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/95...r-ung-ho-forum

Em chỉ dùng hết 3 con, nhượng lại 3 con cho bác nào có nhu cầu, gồm 1 con lớn và 2 con nhỏ ( 2 con nhỏ hình như chưa sử dụng vì e thấy dây dợ và cốt còn nguyên).



Giá con lớn đã bán, con nhỏ 200k.
Thanks
--------------------------
27/12/2016
12./Update thêm 2 con block HSR15 có cánh, trong bộ của bác romeo, em trích lại luôn:
"3. 6 cái block HSR15W, hàng linh kiện chưa sử dụng, lẫn trong đống ray dính nhiều dầu mỡ nên nhìn xí vậy thôi, bên trong bi vẫn sáng đẹp, mỗi cặp bock đi với 1 thanh ray dài đúng bằn chiều dài 2 block để giữ bi không rớt ra nên xem như ko trượt dc gì. Anh em nào đang dùng ray hsr15 thì mua về thay thế block cũ là đẹp. Giá 150k/1 block.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/6484-HCM-Ban-ray-THK-HSR-20-va-nhieu-thu-khac/page4#ixzz4Tr9wF4pE"


Em up thêm ít vitme và ray:
27.1. Tình hình lấy cắp vitme của bác Q về mấy ngày rồi mà chưa tìm ra cách làm sao cho vừa con máy tính làm, nó quá to và hơi bị dài(e tính làm con mấy double Y 60-90), giờ bác nào cần e để lại, hoặc bác nào có cặp vitme nhỏ, hành trình tầm 90-100cm thì tiến hành trao đổi.
Nói sơ qua cặp vitme bác Q:
mã trên cái nút THK BTK2806A ,Vitme bi tổng dài 1m35 hành trình tầm 1m15-1m2, phi 28 bước 6 Gối BK20 bự chảng.


http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/96...8733#post98733
27.2. Mấy cặp ray lấy của bác Diradizo, ray SSR15 như hình:

------------------------------------------
2./ Con driver 5 phase vexta 2.8A,đủ jack kết nối, mua về test rồi để đấy, chừa sử dụng.

*không bán* (không kèm motor)


3./ Bộ Họp số + motor 5 phase vexta thông số cũng nhờ goolge nốt, trước lấy của bác Quảng


Giá 399K.

5./ Một mớ UPS ve chai:
5.1. loại công suất 300VA,dùng acc 12v, sóng mô phỏng sine nhé bác, có 4 em, bác mua về dùng UPS hoặc lấy cục biến thế dùng áp ra 12V đều đc(hàng để lâu bụi bặm hơi bẩn  :Smile: ): Giá 180K/1, mua cả 4 150k/1.




8./Thêm món này, e mua về chơi RC mà k có thời gian, tình trạng mới chưa sử dụng:
Booster 2.4GHz, 4w.
vi.aliexpress.com/item/2-4G-wifi-booster-4W-802-11n-wireless-802-11b-g-2-4ghz-Wifi-Wireless-Amplifier/32357026499.html?spm=2114.55010308.4.92.SlJ1uq 

Giá 500K
* Em báo ship thường hoặc Phương Trang cho tất cả các mục cho nó mau đi.
*Tạm thời vậy đã.

10./ Bộ XY THK và IKO hành trình max tầm 65x65, vitme bước 2,ray con lăn,đây đủ sensor

*giá: 1tr8*
11./ Trục Z, full gang, ray 15 SSR 4 con trượt , vitme bước 4( e nhớ thế), hành trình max tầm 8cm.

*Giá 1tr*
*Lấy 10+11 giá 2tr7*

--------------------------
update 09082018:
12./ + Ray SHS15 dài 340mm, hành trình 180 max, con trượt đủ bi và rất đẹp, n ặng cỡ 2kg,. Giá đã bán


Thank các bác!

----------


## h-d

em lấy 4 khớp nối, bác chủ sms cho em số TK: chiều mai em send $ (em làm đêm sáng ngủ) 0982.66 bẩy.888

----------


## anhxco

> em lấy 4 khớp nối, bác chủ sms cho em số TK: chiều mai em send $ (em làm đêm sáng ngủ) 0982.66 bẩy.888


Cảm ơn bác!
KHớp nối đã ra đi các bác nhé.

----------


## anhxco

em update thêm ít hàng các bác nhé

----------


## anhxco

Tiếp theo....
6./ spindle Đức, chuyên phay gỗ thì phải, cái mác nó mất đâu em k nhớ PN, về cơ bản hình như 800w gì đấy, tốc độ 30000v/p. Mua về tính độ cái ER20 vào nhưng làm biếng để mãi, con này trước e test chạy thử, e ru luôn nhé, tản nhiệt gió. Giá nguyên bộ 1tr5 ( khỏi trả giá).


Em lục lại cái PN của nó nè VS 31.09-2.
các bác tra ở đây nhé http://www.crpperske.com/pdf/perske_catalog_25am.pdf
Thấy ghi max power 1kw, rpm 30.000

----------


## terminaterx300

> Tiếp theo....
> 6./ spindle Đức, chuyên phay gỗ thì phải, cái mác nó mất đâu em k nhớ PN, về cơ bản hình như 800w gì đấy, tốc độ 30000v/p. Mua về tính độ cái ER20 vào nhưng làm biếng để mãi, con này trước e test chạy thử, e ru luôn nhé, tản nhiệt gió. Giá nguyên bộ 1tr5 ( khỏi trả giá).


con này chắc hàng perske. theo hình zin con này gắn đĩa cắt  :Cool:  lên cho hàng Đức quốc xã

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> con này chắc hàng perske. theo hình zin con này gắn đĩa cắt  lên cho hàng Đức quốc xã


Dạ đúng rồi bác, có cái đầu cắt e tháo ra cho mất rồi, tính đi tiên để nhét cái cục kia vô mà nhác quá  :Smile:

----------


## Himd

6./ spindle Đức, chuyên phay gỗ thì phải, cái mác nó mất đâu em k nhớ PN, về cơ bản hình như 800w gì đấy, tốc độ 30000v/p. Mua về tính độ cái ER20 vào nhưng làm biếng để mãi, con này trước e test chạy thử, e ru luôn nhé, tản nhiệt gió. Giá nguyên bộ 1tr5

đang chờ thông số

----------


## duytrungcdt

bác cho em gạch spidle đức nhémai em liên hệ bác
thank

----------


## anhxco

> 6./ spindle Đức, chuyên phay gỗ thì phải, cái mác nó mất đâu em k nhớ PN, về cơ bản hình như 800w gì đấy, tốc độ 30000v/p. Mua về tính độ cái ER20 vào nhưng làm biếng để mãi, con này trước e test chạy thử, e ru luôn nhé, tản nhiệt gió. Giá nguyên bộ 1tr5
> 
> đang chờ thông số





> bác cho em gạch spidle đức nhémai em liên hệ bác
> thank


Em đã update thông số bác nhé.
Nãy có bác nào call em 098xxx856, nếu bác này lấy thì là người đâu tiên nhé.
Thanks

----------


## anhxco

7. 2 con nguồn dell 12v 60A, mua về hàn dây nguồn test thử tải vài hôm, chạy tốt cả. Giá mỗi con 500k.
Em lấy hình tinernet, nhác chụp quá.  :Smile:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> 7. 2 con nguồn dell 12v 60A, mua về hàn dây nguồn test thử tải vài hôm, chạy tốt cả. Giá mỗi con 500k.
> Em lấy hình tinernet, nhác chụp quá.


 Em mua một cái nguồn này bác nhé. Cho em STK và gửi giúp em về khu công nghiệp Hòa Khánh. Tks

----------


## anhxco

> Em mua một cái nguồn này bác nhé. Cho em STK và gửi giúp em về khu công nghiệp Hòa Khánh. Tks


Ok bac, tk e ne.tk dong a 0101052813, tk vcb 0041000258457, chu tk Tran Mai Anh, chi nhanh Da Nang. Ma chuyen ve hoa khanh bang cach nao bac nhi, cho e ma xuong do la hoi bi xa, bac co chi gai nao o Da Nang nhu hom no k e dem qua.

----------


## thuyetnq

> 7. 2 con nguồn dell 12v 60A, mua về hàn dây nguồn test thử tải vài hôm, chạy tốt cả. Giá mỗi con 500k.
> Em lấy hình tinernet, nhác chụp quá.


Cho em đăng ký 1 con nha bác.

----------


## anhxco

> Cho em đăng ký 1 con nha bác.


OK bác, e ck giúp e theo thông tin trên, cho e xin địa chỉ gửi hàng nhé.
Thanks

----------


## anhxco

> Em mua một cái nguồn này bác nhé. Cho em STK và gửi giúp em về khu công nghiệp Hòa Khánh. Tks





> Cho em đăng ký 1 con nha bác.


Mục 7 coi như hết, cảm ơn 2 bác ủng hộ
Bác Thuyet k lấy, nguồn còn 1 con nha mấy bác!

----------


## thuyetnq

> Mục 7 coi như hết, cảm ơn 2 bác ủng hộ


Số tk nầy đúng ko bác?
tk vcb 0041000258457, chu tk Tran Mai Anh, chi nhanh Da Nang

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Liên lạc với bác ko đc ah

----------


## anhxco

> Số tk nầy đúng ko bác?
> tk vcb 0041000258457, chu tk Tran Mai Anh, chi nhanh Da Nang


Đúng bác ạ!

----------


## anhxco

> Liên lạc với bác ko đc ah


Cái đt bó bị cà dựt, bị lỡ cuộc gọi hoài, luc chiều e có nhận cuộc gọi từ chị gái sinh đẹp nhà a NgocAnh, thấy biểu nhắn cái địa chỉ gần cầu rồng để e đem qua mà chưa thấy nhắn ạ.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## anhxco

update: 5.3 xong, e xóa luôn post đầu rồi bác nhé.
*Mục 1 và 5 bác nào lấy e bao ship thường hoặc Phương Trang nhé.*

----------


## anhxco

8. Thêm món này, e mua về chơi RC mà k có thời gian, tình trạng mới chưa sử dụng:
Booster 2.4GHz, 4w.
vi.aliexpress.com/item/2-4G-wifi-booster-4W-802-11n-wireless-802-11b-g-2-4ghz-Wifi-Wireless-Amplifier/32357026499.html?spm=2114.55010308.4.92.SlJ1uq 

Giá 500K

----------


## anhxco

> Cho em đăng ký 1 con nha bác.


Bác thuyết có lấy confirm giúp e nhé!

----------


## thuyetnq

Em có sự cố không lấy nguồn được.
Xin lổi bác.

----------


## anhxco

> Em có sự cố không lấy nguồn được.
> Xin lổi bác.


OK bác, để e bán tiếp.
Thank bác!

----------


## toanho

Anh cho mình thêm thông tin về mục 1 nhé, chi tiết Vitme và chụp dùng mình đầu vitme của bộ dài. Cảm ơn

----------


## anhxco

> Anh cho mình thêm thông tin về mục 1 nhé, chi tiết Vitme và chụp dùng mình đầu vitme của bộ dài. Cảm ơn


Cây dai, vitme 10 bước 12 thì phải.
Cây ngắn vitme 10 bươc 6.
Cây dài phải chế thêm để bắt khớp nối. cụ thể cái đầu nó như sau
Phía đầu có lỗ ren gắn đc con ốc 5 hay 6 gì đấy. có lẽ đơn giản kiếm con ốc gắn vô, chít keo hay gì đó cố định lại là có vẽ đơn giản nhất. :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

Em update giá mới và kèm free ship PT nha các bác!

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cứ nghiện đi nghiện lại bao giờ mới cai được.
Tái nghiện thì liều dùng phải mạnh thì mới dc.
Bác đang ấp ủ một dự ớn lớn đúng không nhẩy

----------


## anhxco

> Cứ nghiện đi nghiện lại bao giờ mới cai được.
> Tái nghiện thì liều dùng phải mạnh thì mới dc.
> Bác đang ấp ủ một dự ớn lớn đúng không nhẩy


Cảm ơn bác!
e mới tái nghiện lần đầu, tất nhiên là liều phải mạnh hơn, nên giờ e phải giải tán hết mới có đủ lúa bác ạ.

----------


## anhxco

9./ Cell solar để DIY solar panel:
Hàng e mua ebay, ship từ USA về, cell poly, minimun 4w/cell. 
*Giá dây hàn + cell 10k/w*

10./ Bộ XY THK và IKO hành trình max tầm 65x65, vitme bước 2,ray con lăn,đây đủ sensor

*2tr/bộ*
11./ Trục Z, full gang, ray 15 4 con trượt dài, vitme bước 4( e nhớ thế), hành trình max tầm 8cm.

*Giá 1tr2*

*CHỉ bán nguyên bộ xyz giá 3tr*

----------


## anhxco

Ế qúa, e update lại giá và sản phẩm, mời các bác ủng hộ.

----------


## Tuancoi

> 9./ Cell solar để DIY solar panel:
> Hàng e mua ebay, ship từ USA về, cell poly, minimun 4w/cell. 
> *Giá dây hàn + cell 10k/w*
> 
> 10./ Bộ XY THK và IKO hành trình max tầm 65x65, vitme bước 2,ray con lăn,đây đủ sensor
> 
> *2tr/bộ*
> 11./ Trục Z, full gang, ray 15 4 con trượt dài, vitme bước 4( e nhớ thế), hành trình max tầm 8cm.
> 
> ...


Mấy bộ XY và Z của bác mà lắp trên cái khung C của em thì hoàn hảo luôn nhỉ.

----------


## anhxco

> Mấy bộ XY và Z của bác mà lắp trên cái khung C của em thì hoàn hảo luôn nhỉ.


Chính xác  :Smile:

----------


## maxx.side

Cho hỏi mục 9 tí là 4w mà bao nhiêu volt thế bác, tổng số đó là bao nhiêu W

----------


## anhxco

> Cho hỏi mục 9 tí là 4w mà bao nhiêu volt thế bác, tổng số đó là bao nhiêu W


Thông số cell tham khảo như sau:
điện áp hở mạch tầm 0.55-0.6V
điện áp hoạt động tầm 0.5V.
Dòng tầm 8A.
HIện e còn chắc tầm hơn 200w, bác muốn thì để e check lại, chứ lâu quá rồi e nhớ k rõ.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## maxx.side

0.5V thì hơi nhỏ, đang tìm loại từ 3 tới 5v, thanks bác chủ nhé

----------

anhxco

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, thường thì người ta mắc nối tiếp để nâng áp mà bác?

----------

anhxco

----------


## maxx.side

Tính chế mấy bộ sạc di động khi đi phượt, nếu nối lại thì hơi cồng kềnh, càng gọn càng tốt mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

À, hồi đó mình có đọc thì mấy cái solar charger phải dùng mạch boost để nâng áp từ 1.2V lên 5V đó. Nghe đâu mấy mạch boost chỉ cần khoảng 0.3V là chạy rồi...

Hay là ông anhxco làm ra sản phẩm cuối rồi bán luôn?

----------


## anhxco

> À, hồi đó mình có đọc thì mấy cái solar charger phải dùng mạch boost để nâng áp từ 1.2V lên 5V đó. Nghe đâu mấy mạch boost chỉ cần khoảng 0.3V là chạy rồi...
> 
> Hay là ông anhxco làm ra sản phẩm cuối rồi bán luôn?


Bác Ga toàn xử bậy, em chưa thấy mấy con linh kiện bán dẫn siliccon nào mà chạy được ở điện áp 0.3v cả  :Smile: 



> Tính chế mấy bộ sạc di động khi đi phượt, nếu nối lại thì hơi cồng kềnh, càng gọn càng tốt mà


Vậy e thấy có mấy sản phẩm dùng năng lượng mặt trời chuyên cho xạc đấy bác, chế chiếc gì cho mệt,

----------

maxx.side

----------


## maxx.side

Thì giống như mình mua đồ về ráp máy mà mấy máy mini Chị Na bán đầy đó thôi, quang trọng là thích chế mà bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> Bác Ga toàn xử bậy, em chưa thấy mấy con linh kiện bán dẫn siliccon nào mà chạy được ở điện áp 0.3v cả 
> 
> Vậy e thấy có mấy sản phẩm dùng năng lượng mặt trời chuyên cho xạc đấy bác, chế chiếc gì cho mệt,


Hoho, hồi đó mình tăm tia con này nè: http://www.linear.com/product/LTC3108
Nó khoe chỉ cần 20mV tới 0.55V là hoạt động được rồi. Nhưng chưa nghĩ ra dùng nó để làm gì hết vì solar panel & thermoelectric đều yếu quá

----------


## anhxco

lâu lâu em xin phép up phát nhé!

----------


## anhxco

Em cập nhật hàng ở trang 1, toàn bộ solar đã ra đi.
THanks

----------


## anhxco

Đợt này tiêu nhiều quá, em lại up, bác nào quan tâm thì msg cho e nhé.
Thạnks

----------


## baole

> Sau 1 thời gian tu chí quyết ... cai nghiện thì tình hình đến thời điểm này e chính thức tái nghiện và điều e đang sợ là nghiện nặng hơn xưa.
> Để có kinh phí phục vụ cơn tái nghiện e đành thanh lý 1 số món ( e update dần dần vì chưa có lục ra):.
> *Báo cáo e bán hoặc đổi đồ CNC nhé.*
> 1/ bộ combo mini như sau:
> 2 bộ dài hành trình tầm 40cm(1 bộ mới lấy của bác Công Tôn), bộ ngắn tầm 16-18cm. Bộ ngắn kèm 1 khớp nối 6-6 ( hay 6.35 gì đấy)
> *Giá 2 bộ dài 1tr2/2 bộ.
> bộ ngắn + khớp nối: 700 -> giảm 600k*
> 
> 
> ...


Mục số 2, 2 bộ dài con ko bác, nó có giống nhau ko vậy

----------


## anhxco

Đợt này e mua sắm quá tay...
Tiếp tục hạ giá chống đói.
Cảm ơn các bác!

----------


## anhxco

Update thêm 2 con block HSR15 có cánh, trong bộ của bác romeo, em trích lại luôn:
"3. 6 cái block HSR15W, hàng linh kiện chưa sử dụng, lẫn trong đống ray dính nhiều dầu mỡ nên nhìn xí vậy thôi, bên trong bi vẫn sáng đẹp, mỗi cặp bock đi với 1 thanh ray dài đúng bằn chiều dài 2 block để giữ bi không rớt ra nên xem như ko trượt dc gì. Anh em nào đang dùng ray hsr15 thì mua về thay thế block cũ là đẹp. Giá 150k/1 block.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/6484-HCM-Ban-ray-THK-HSR-20-va-nhieu-thu-khac/page4#ixzz4Tr9wF4pE"

----------


## anhxco

Em up thêm ít vitme và ray:
27.1. Tình hình lấy cắp vitme của bác Q về mấy ngày rồi mà chưa tìm ra cách làm sao cho vừa con máy tính làm, nó quá to và hơi bị dài(e tính làm con mấy double Y 60-90), giờ bác nào cần e để lại, hoặc bác nào có cặp vitme nhỏ, hành trình tầm 90-100cm thì tiến hành trao đổi.
Nói sơ qua cặp vitme bác Q:
mã trên cái nút THK BTK2806A ,Vitme bi tổng dài 1m35 hành trình tầm 1m15-1m2, phi 28 bước 6, hơi rơ theo phương ngang ( e thử lắc nhưng rơ rất nhỏ), còn phương dọc không thấy ( cái này e nghĩ do đặc tính vitme, con này chắc C7, em thấy có dính bột gổ ở gối, chắc tháo máy gổ ra), Gối BK20 bự chảng.


http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/96...8733#post98733
27.2. Mấy cặp ray lấy của bác Diradizo, ray SSR15 như hình:


2. dài 1240, 2 ổ trượt loại 2 lỗ: 650k/cặp. (3.8kg) (có 1 cặp)
3. dài 1000, 2 ổ trượt loại 4 lỗ: 600k/cặp. (3.2kg) ( có 2 cặp)

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/96...#ixzz4U3EpwN3d

2 thứ trên tính lấy về làm máy mà rốt cuộc tính sai quá, giờ e bán kiếm combo cho nó nhanh

----------


## Tuancoi

Cho đặt gạch 1 cặp ray 15 loại 4 lỗ dài 1000 nhé

----------


## anhxco

Ok, de day doi do luon  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

bộ này e đã bán, chỉ còn 1 bộ dài:

----------


## anhxco

Em được bác Hưng nhượng lại 6 con motor trong topic này:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/95...r-ung-ho-forum

Em chỉ dùng hết 3 con, nhượng lại 3 con cho bác nào có nhu cầu, gồm 1 con lớn và 2 con nhỏ ( 2 con nhỏ hình như chưa sử dụng vì e thấy dây dợ và cốt còn nguyên).



Giá con lớn 300k, con nhỏ 200k.
Lấy hết 600k hoặc bao ship thường trên moị miền tổ quốc.
Thanks

----------


## anhxco

lâu lâu e xin phép ủn nó lên phát ạ.

----------


## anhxco

Giảm giá trong ngày phát: 
1./Ray ssr15, dài 1m, 4 block, 2 dài, 2 ngắn như hình: giá 500k

2./ bộ trượt nhôm mini ( hành trình chắc độ 2cm), nguyên là bộ XY, vit cơ, các bác xem hình ( nền gạch 40cm nhé):



*giá đã bán*

----------


## Xuan Gio

Gach em nay nhe.




> Giảm giá trong ngày phát: 
> 2./ bộ trượt nhôm mini ( hành trình chắc độ 2cm), nguyên là bộ XY, vit cơ, các bác xem hình ( nền gạch 40cm nhé):
> 
> 
> 
> giá 99k/1, 150/2

----------


## anhxco

> Gach em nay nhe.


OK, thank bác!

----------


## anhxco

Em tiếp: Bộ như hình, trước lấy của bác Huy trada:
Trục A ( trục xoay ) nguyên bộ hộp số vuông góc nên gọn nhẹ hàng đẹp
Hôp số mặt bích con lăn tỉ số truyền 1/20, cặp ray FSK gì đấy, 4 block như mới.



HÌnh e lấy lại của lão HUy, bộ e k có cái mặt bích trên cùng nhé ( mặt bích bắt vào hộp số)
Giá bán : 2 triệu

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/79...#ixzz4VRPn6pPq

----------


## anhxco

> Em tiếp: Bộ như hình, trước lấy của bác Huy trada:
> Trục A ( trục xoay ) nguyên bộ hộp số vuông góc nên gọn nhẹ hàng đẹp
> Hôp số mặt bích con lăn tỉ số truyền 1/20, cặp ray FSK gì đấy, 4 block như mới.
> 
> 
> 
> HÌnh e lấy lại của lão HUy, bộ e k có cái mặt bích trên cùng nhé ( mặt bích bắt vào hộp số)
> Giá bán : 2 triệu
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/79...#ixzz4VRPn6pPq


Em cần tống bộ này đi nhanh, giảm giá con 1tr5 nhé các bác!
Cái ảnh của hộp số 
Happy new year!

----------


## anhxco

2. dài 1240, 2 ổ trượt loại 2 lỗ: 650k/cặp. (3.8kg) và bộ combo 40cm đã đi.
Thanks

----------


## anhxco

> Em được bác Hưng nhượng lại 6 con motor trong topic này:
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/95...r-ung-ho-forum
> 
> Em chỉ dùng hết 3 con, nhượng lại 3 con cho bác nào có nhu cầu, gồm 1 con lớn và 2 con nhỏ ( 2 con nhỏ hình như chưa sử dụng vì e thấy dây dợ và cốt còn nguyên).
> 
> 
> 
> Giá con lớn 300k, con nhỏ 200k.
> Lấy hết 600k hoặc bao ship thường trên moị miền tổ quốc.
> Thanks


gom đc mớ motor nhỏ, e tiếp tục thanh lý motor khủng long  :Big Grin: 

Đã bán motor lớn, còn 2 motor nhỏ ngắn hơn. bác nào ôm luôn 2 con đó 300k. thanks

----------


## puskinu

> gom đc mớ motor nhỏ, e tiếp tục thanh lý motor khủng long


 con lớn size bao nhiêu thế bác?

----------


## anhxco

Em tiếp tục thanh lý.

----------


## 01632162172

Cho e hình thật và thông số cụ thể cặp số 1-1360 được ko?

----------


## anhxco

Tiếp tục, máy bơm keo gì đấy, mua về lưu kho chưa thử bao giờ, có 3 cái e bán 2 cái, trong đó có 1 cái mất nắp nhựa ở đồng hồ, đồng giá 200k, bác nào nào lấy trước đc chọn. 

Đã bán!

----------

hlphuocson

----------


## anhxco

Tiếp:

Bộ này lấy của bác Huy. Cơ cấu như hình, giá 1tr5.

----------


## anhxco

Màn lcd 7 inch đủ cổng, hồi mua bác gì trên forum. Giá 400k

Đã bán!

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Tiếp tục, máy bơm keo gì đấy, mua về lưu kho chưa thử bao giờ, có 3 cái e bán 2 cái, trong đó có 1 cái mất nắp nhựa ở đồng hồ, đồng giá 200k, bác nào nào lấy trước đc chọn.


Bác cho em lấy 1 cái bơm keo lựa em cái đẹp trai  :Embarrassment:  , cho em số TK em chuyển tiền 0913101701 ( Tân)

----------


## anhxco

> Bác cho em lấy 1 cái bơm keo lựa em cái đẹp trai  , cho em số TK em chuyển tiền 0913101701 ( Tân)


Cái nào cũng có cái đẹp riêng, bác muốn chọn cái có mặt đồng hồ hay k thì nhắn e, tk e 0041000258457, vbc Đà Nẵng, chủ tk Trần Mai Anh. Cho e xin cái đc nhé.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Tiếp tục, máy bơm keo gì đấy, mua về lưu kho chưa thử bao giờ, có 3 cái e bán 2 cái, trong đó có 1 cái mất nắp nhựa ở đồng hồ, đồng giá 200k, bác nào nào lấy trước đc chọn.


Em đặt 1 cái luôn nha. Cho STK mình chuyển tiền.

----------


## Gamo

Để tui cái màn hình nhe

----------


## anhxco

> Cái nào cũng có cái đẹp riêng, bác muốn chọn cái có mặt đồng hồ hay k thì nhắn e, tk e 0041000258457, vbc Đà Nẵng, chủ tk Trần Mai Anh. Cho e xin cái đc nhé.


2 con bơm keo có gạch rồi ạ.

----------


## anhxco

> Để tui cái màn hình nhe


Gửi lại e cái địa chỉ, tk e có ở trên rồi bác gamo nhé. Thank bác

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Cái nào cũng có cái đẹp riêng, bác muốn chọn cái có mặt đồng hồ hay k thì nhắn e, tk e 0041000258457, vbc Đà Nẵng, chủ tk Trần Mai Anh. Cho e xin cái đc nhé.


Bác gửi về Trần Văn Tân 70 Hàn Mặc Tử Phường 7 TP Vũng Tàu .Cám ơn Bác .TVT

----------


## Gamo

> Gửi lại e cái địa chỉ, tk e có ở trên rồi bác gamo nhé. Thank bác


Da, lát nữa em ck nhe, quên mất

----------


## anhxco

Em cập nhật:
- Bơm keo: hết.
- Màn lcd: hết.
- Motor: đã bán con dài, còn 2 con ngắn, bác nào ôm 2 con giá 300k.
- UPS 2000va: hết
Thanks

----------


## anhxco

Em tiếp: 
1./ Pulse Generator UG6100S : 200 ngàn / 1 cái 
2./Driver 5 Phase UDX5114 : 300 ngàn / 1 cái

----------


## anhxco

Em tiếp: 
Khớp 8-15 inox. Loại ngắn 100k, dài 120k.

----------


## hoahong102

cụ nào mua bơm keo không dung bán lại cho mình nhé

----------


## anhxco

> Em tiếp: 
> 1./ Pulse Generator UG6100S : 200 ngàn / 1 cái , có 4 cái, mua 3 tặng 1.
> 2./Driver 5 Phase UDX5114 : Đã bán


1./ Pulse Generator UG6100S : 200 ngàn / 1 cái , có 4 cái, mua 3 tặng 1.
[U]2./Driver 5 Phase UDX5114 : Đã bán

----------


## anhxco

Một số món đã ra đi, e cập nhật ở trang 1.

----------


## anhxco

> 1./ Pulse Generator UG6100S : 200 ngàn / 1 cái , có 4 cái, mua 3 tặng 1.
> [U]2./Driver 5 Phase UDX5114 : Đã bán


Em có tài liệu mấy con phát xung rồi nhé, tài liệu tiếng Nhật, bác bác mua về ngâm cứu.  :Big Grin:

----------


## spkt2004

Đang cần tài liệu này, bác có thể send cho em được không, thanks bác

----------


## minhhung999

> Đang cần tài liệu này, bác có thể send cho em được không, thanks bác


Bác mua 1 cái đi là bác ấy send liền ah. Hjhj

----------


## anhxco

> 1./ Pulse Generator UG6100S : 200 ngàn / 1 cái , có 4 cái, mua 3 tặng 1.
> [U]2./Driver 5 Phase UDX5114 : Đã bán


1./ Pulse Generator UG6100S : 200 ngàn / 1 cái , còn 2 cái. ( có tài liệu kèm)

----------


## anhxco

> Đang cần tài liệu này, bác có thể send cho em được không, thanks bác


bạn chờ vài hôm hỉ, mình thanh lý hết rồi public luôn thể  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

update 09082018:
12./ + Ray SHS15 dài 340mm, hành trình 180 max, con trượt đủ bi và rất đẹp, n ặng cỡ 2kg. Giá 450k/cặp

----------


## anhxco

Lâu lâu em xin phép ủn lên phát.

----------


## anhxco

> 1./ Pulse Generator UG6100S : 200 ngàn / 1 cái , còn 2 cái. ( có tài liệu kèm)


em còn 2 cái, bao ship chậm mọi miền tổ quốc.
em up kèm datasheet cho bác nào cần nhé.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## sonnc1990

> em còn 2 cái, bao ship chậm mọi miền tổ quốc.
> em up kèm datasheet cho bác nào cần nhé.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4R...ew?usp=sharing


Em dốt bác đừng cười. Xin hỏi bác công dụng của bộ này với. Có phải là điều khiển xung thay cho quay tay ko bác

----------


## anhxco

> Em dốt bác đừng cười. Xin hỏi bác công dụng của bộ này với. Có phải là điều khiển xung thay cho quay tay ko bác


Em cũng giống bác, chưa dùng lần nào, có tài liệu bác ngâm cứu nhé.
Thanks

----------


## anhxco

Có 3 con motor mà lỡ bán driver rồi e bán luôn:
Mã pk569xx( xem hình)
Giá đã bán, lấy hết bao ship hoặc giảm tổng 100k( ưu tiên lấy hết ạ)

----------


## anhxco

> Có 3 con motor mà lỡ bán driver rồi e bán luôn:
> Mã pk569xx( xem hình)
> Giá 300k/1, lấy hết bao ship hoặc giảm tổng 100k( ưu tiên lấy hết ạ)


Có gạch, đóng gói sẵn sàng gửi

----------


## anhxco

Tiếp ạ.
bộ motor BLDC như hình, điện 220v, motor size 86 có hộp số.
Giá hết

----------


## tuandd1

> Tiếp ạ.
> bộ motor BLDC như hình, điện 220v, motor size 86 có hộp số.
> Giá 300k/bộ( có 3 bộ)


Em gạch 2 bộ, bác đổi số đt đi à, số đt đổi số mới rồi.

----------


## anhxco

> Em gạch 1 bộ, bác đổi số đt đi à, số đt đổi số mới rồi.


Ok bác!
Món này cũng tạm thời đc gạch hết rồi ạ.

----------


## anhxco

> update 09082018:
> 12./ + Ray SHS15 dài 340mm, hành trình 180 max, con trượt đủ bi và rất đẹp, n ặng cỡ 2kg. Giá 450k/cặp


Giảm giá cặp ray còn 400k.
THanks

----------


## anhxco

> Tiếp:
> 
> Bộ này lấy của bác Huy. Cơ cấu như hình, giá 1tr5.Đính kèm 60429Đính kèm 60430Đính kèm 60431Đính kèm 60432Đính kèm 60433


Giảm luôn bộ này còn 1tr2 cho nhanh đi.

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

----------


## anhxco

Vit me:
mã trên cái nút THK BTK2806A ,Vitme bi tổng dài 1m35 hành trình tầm 1m15-1m2, phi 28 bước 6.


2 cây này lấy của bác Quảng, các bác xem thêm thông tin phía dưới:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/96...8733#post98733
Giá 1.1tr/cây.

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

> Giảm luôn bộ này còn 1tr2 cho nhanh đi.


giá quá tốt cho anh chị nào cần nè

----------


## anhxco

12./ + Ray SHS15 dài 340mm, hành trình 180 max, con trượt đủ bi và rất đẹp, n ặng cỡ 2kg,. Giá đã bán

----------


## anhxco

13./ Combo X không ray - vit me như hình, hình như nằm trong bộ máy cắt dây, phía dưới có sẵn lổ bắt block ray 15 cho trục Y. (dùng ray 15), nặng tầm 40kg.
Giá 800k.

----------


## thuongdtth

> 13./ Combo X không ray - vit me như hình, hình như nằm trong bộ máy cắt dây, phía dưới có sẵn lổ bắt block ray 15 cho trục Y. (dùng ray 15), nặng tầm 40kg.
> Giá 800k.


gạch bộ này nha(gửi xe phuong trang cho mình nhé) 0982104041

----------


## anhxco

> gạch bộ này nha(gửi xe phuong trang cho mình nhé) 0982104041


Em liên lạc zalo chưa thấy bác trả lời

----------


## anhxco

> gạch bộ này nha(gửi xe phuong trang cho mình nhé) 0982104041


Đã bán! Thanks!

----------


## anhxco

Tiếp:xích 6x2.5 dài 1.5m giá đã bán

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

> Tiếp:xích 6x2.5 dài 1.5m giá 200k


Em lấy cái này nhé bác chủ

----------


## anhxco

Box nhôm 5x10x18cm, nặng khoảng 400g
Giá 35k/1, có 9.5 box

----------


## anhxco

> Em lấy cái này nhé bác chủ


Em bán rồi bác ạ, cảm ơn bác!

----------


## anhxco

Lâu lâu e xin phép up phát để dọn kho.

----------


## anhxco

cần dọn kho nhanh, em giảm 10% cho các sản phẩm.
các bác ủng hộ cho e dọn nhanh cái phòng  :Frown: .

----------


## Gamo

Sản phẩm nào vậy pa? Có thấy gì đâu?

----------


## thuantvc

cho xin ít ình dọn gì bác ey

----------


## anhxco

Rải rác ở trang 1 và các trang khác, chắc rảnh e gom lại 1 chổ, thank các bác!

----------


## thuhanoi

Lâu quá không gặp, chiều qua ucf đê, luôn tiện lấy luôn mấy cái hộp box

----------


## anhxco

> Lâu quá không gặp, chiều qua ucf đê, luôn tiện lấy luôn mấy cái hộp box


hì, lâu quá chú hè. hôm giờ bận cháu k lên xem đc, sắp xếp cafe chú nhé! chú nhắn lại giúp cháu số dt nhé.

----------

